

Git Hunt - Product Hunt for Github - 0x142857
http://githunt.io/
Product Hunt for Github
======
sergiotapia
When I Command+Click a link, please do not capture the event and open the link
anyways. I want to open in a background tab, don't hijack my actions.

This is the offending code:

    
    
        $('body').on('click', '.linker', function (e) {
          e.preventDefault;
          $(this).html('Redirecting to ' + $(this).data('name') + '...');
          window.location.href = $(this).attr('href');
        })

~~~
Syrup-tan
I actually sent the developer an email about this with a patch.

I find it quite frustrating when this doesn't work.

------
pimlottc
Context? I just see a bunch of random git projects. What's the selection
criteria?

~~~
mrkrwtsn
It would be really nice if we could see the source code for this site to see
the selection criteria.

It definitely seems random. It's not just showing new projects created on a
given day, because I see projects that are really old. Is it checking for
projects that are small and recently updated, maybe?

~~~
650REDHAIR
You have to submit a project to be listed (like Product Hunt). It's not
curated.

~~~
0x142857
Yes, it goes the Product Hunt way, we'll have a selection criteria for the
submitted projects later.

------
manish_gill
Uhh... [http://github.com/explore](http://github.com/explore) ?

~~~
mataug
+1 I came here to say the same thing, How is this different from Github
explore ?

------
alphag33k
It needs more languages. Also not sure what's it does more than what's on
[https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending)

~~~
supercoder
I'd guess this is more about popular _new_ projects , rather than consistently
popular projects

------
davvid
I tried submitting an existing project. Sure, it wasn't created yesterday,
but...

    
    
        You're not supposed to submit a project created ONE year ago. People just want fresh air.
    
    

That's a bummer. Why not?

Fresh air did not come into existence yesterday. Some of the freshest air
comes from melting glaciers, where air has been trapped for centuries X^)

Probabilistically, most interesting projects were created over a year ago. It
seems like a silly restriction to me, but I can also see it being interesting
as a `/new` page. On that line of thought, having a `/classic` page where
older projects are allowed might be an interesting experiment.

~~~
0x142857
Great thought, will fix this hours later.

------
mfkp
Great idea, seems like something I would use.

A digest email like github explore would be a nice addition.

One nitpick: you intercept the cmd+click event, so when I try to open a link
in a new tab, it also navigates the current tab.

~~~
juhq
Breaking browser default behaviour is really bad. It makes me feel like I
won't never visit this site again.

------
barce
I wish I didn't have to give up email. I will just use
[https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending) instead.

~~~
0x142857
The Git Hunt was just created yesterday, right now maybe github.com/explore is
ok enough for you.

------
bramgg
Quick, someone give this a $22M valuation!

~~~
pekk
No mobile app?

------
boggzPit
Nice idea! It could use some design improvements, you should collaborate with
a design! Or copy the product hunt style, they've done an amazing job and it's
part of their success!

------
uptownhr
i love the loading screen cli! Where did you get that?

------
bolonomciz
new movement- redditification of everything

~~~
gear54rus
"You never know if you don't go"

Maybe it's effective for this type'o'thing, the trick is to not overdo it.

